# Just....



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Chillin......


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Just a happy dog!!!!!!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Such a cute picture, thanks for sharing!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Haha thats pretty cute....is this an earlier picture of Duncan?


----------



## Spaz (Sep 3, 2009)

Great picture. Love him!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Haha thats pretty cute....is this an earlier picture of Duncan?


Thanks. No, the pic. is from yesterday or the day before....can't remember which.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I LOVE this! He looks like a blanket. :biggrin:


----------



## CharityAnn1021 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hes adorable !!!! great picture!!!!


----------



## John Rambo (Sep 27, 2010)

he looks just like my GS dog brutus, only smaller and with no cropped ears..cute pic indeed!


----------



## coolstorybro (Nov 3, 2010)

haha awww, what a cute pooch!


----------



## Lin (Nov 4, 2010)

He seems to _melt_ into the hearth. Fabulous picture.


----------

